# Aveeda



## donnamaryuk (Nov 6, 2004)

Originally Posted by *papaw* I My wife and I are celebrating an annversary soon and I wanted to get her some of the Aveeda products (the do smell great!). She used to get them at a store in town and if I remember correctly, it was expensive. I logged onto google and you came up when I put in "Aveeda". Let me know if you no where it can be found,cheaper?Thanks

Papaw

Hiya, i like Aveda but i have been told that the best hair stuff on the market is from Redken. I dont care what anyone says about all this organic stuff because the only organic stuff that does my hair good is either bitter, guinness or rosemary water thats been steeped for 2 weeks.Aveda is not all that but Redken is great.


----------

